# Biting/Nipping



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Lucy had a pretty bad day yesterday with biting and nipping. I did start click training yesterday and she did pretty good at that but other than it was a bad day. What does everyone here do to training no biting and nipping?


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi there my wee Albert is 12 weeks old .. He is constantly nipping my ankles and feet ..I just distract him with a sharp "no" and hold out hs toy to change his direction from my feet ) thy do grow out of it I'm told mines a wee monkey !!! X


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Biting is the thing that puppies do BEST!!! I always have a chew stick for Dewey when I pick him up. They do outgrow it. I try to ignore him when he does bite and turn away from him. It'll get better, they are teething now and biting and chewing are part of the the process.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Great, didn't know if a sharp "no" was ok as I'm trying to train her with positive reinforcement.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I take two approaches. If he bites by mistake(coz he's excited) or because he just wants to chew, I do a more victim like ouch and give him a toy to chew on. 

But sometimes he bites fully knowing what he's doing, he does it when he's being playful, that's when I do a more forceful ouch + timeout. 

I think it's still positive. He gets lots of treats as soon as he calms down. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I know you have young kids with Lucy....

Deborah's idea about always having something to offer as a "safe" item to chew or bite is probably the easiest and best way to go with Lucy because of your girls 

If she accidentally bites them, instead of having them say "ow" in a high pitch or anything, because hurt "noises" and even some playful noises children make often remind puppies of squeaky toys or wounded animals - it's best to do the ignore tactic with Lucy.

When she bites accidentally or in play, gently put her on the floor, turn and walk away. Ignore her for a brief time. Then go back to her when she is calmer. If she bites in play again, repeat with ignoring.

With Lucy being so young - distraction will work great for her tho


----------

